# Fake Parker fountain pens



## Mattlamb02 (Nov 15, 2017)

Hello,

_i was just wondering if anyone knows how to spot a fake Parker fountain pen or mechanical pencil?_


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

No pun intented but it‘s the same ol‘ story. You need to know the real thing.


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

Do they actually fake Parkers? I’m assuming it would have to be Duofolds or similar, correct?

I will always buy the seller; if that doesn’t feel right, I walk. Some fakes are not easy to spot.


----------



## jar (Dec 24, 2013)

R1P said:


> Do they actually fake Parkers? I'm assuming it would have to be Duofolds or similar, correct?
> 
> I will always buy the seller; if that doesn't feel right, I walk. Some fakes are not easy to spot.


Yes, they do fake Parker pens as well as Hero pens. If someone can make money with a fake it will be faked.


----------



## Gaspode (Jan 22, 2014)

They certainly do fake Parkers - without doing much research, I picked up a (very) cheap Parker Sonnet on the well known auction site - price made me suspicious, but thinking I might get a bargain if it was genuine, I went for it....

I still wasn't sure when it first arrived - original-looking Parker markings, good solid weight, good looking nib, really well put together with close tolerances, even the converter was correctly marked up and seemed o.k. - it wasn't until I went over it with a loupe that I spotted a few faults (stamping on the cap band, and the fit of the arrow on the cap being the main ones). I'd suggest that the copies/fakes are so good that it would be very hard to spot without having the pen in your hand. Checking a well known cheap "Chinese pen sellers" site afterwards I found the exact same 'Parker' for even less than I paid....
Having said all that, once filled, it writes really well and will even sit happily for over a week and then start up instantly without any issues at all. I'm normally very anti-fake and would have consigned it to the dustbin (having first come into close contact with the heel of my boot!) but I actually have it sitting on my desk if I need to grab a pen in a hurry....


----------



## ZIPPER79 (Jan 23, 2008)

I also have purchased a faux Parker from China. A rollerball in blue and the cost was under $10US.....It's a pen to carry and no biggie if it gets lost or stolen.......................s.com



Gaspode said:


> They certainly do fake Parkers - without doing much research, I picked up a (very) cheap Parker Sonnet on the well known auction site - price made me suspicious, but thinking I might get a bargain if it was genuine, I went for it....
> 
> I still wasn't sure when it first arrived - original-looking Parker markings, good solid weight, good looking nib, really well put together with close tolerances, even the converter was correctly marked up and seemed o.k. - it wasn't until I went over it with a loupe that I spotted a few faults (stamping on the cap band, and the fit of the arrow on the cap being the main ones). I'd suggest that the copies/fakes are so good that it would be very hard to spot without having the pen in your hand. Checking a well known cheap "Chinese pen sellers" site afterwards I found the exact same 'Parker' for even less than I paid....
> Having said all that, once filled, it writes really well and will even sit happily for over a week and then start up instantly without any issues at all. I'm normally very anti-fake and would have consigned it to the dustbin (having first come into close contact with the heel of my boot!) but I actually have it sitting on my desk if I need to grab a pen in a hurry....


----------

